# trailer brakes



## 102138 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi all
I have been itching to see a new entry on 5th wheels, but I didn't think it would be me looking for some help!! Does anyone know where I might get brake magnets? I could do with new brake shoes as well, but they are still just serviceable, so can wait till next service.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

I might be able to help - if you have any idea of part numbers/manufacturer name, drop me a PM.

Regards
Linda


----------

